# Gravely Convertible L Mopdel L



## Doorkeeper (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a chance to buy a Gravely Convertible L ,Model L ,for $200.00, it is pull start, needs a lot of TLC.
My main ? is this tractor slow enough that it can be used for plowing? 
As far as I know it is Factory as is .
Thanks You Guys.
I love reading & gaining knowledge.
I allready have a 1957 model L that I am going to put a #4 worm & gear in to slow it down. Right now it is in about 10 seperate pieces. Any body got a #4 worm gear for sale?


----------

